# Getting a 44 Gallon Corner tank tomorrow...



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have lots of questions so here goes. First I need a suggestion on a good filter. I am getting the tank the hood and stand for $100.00 it is used but in good shape. How much gravel will I need? I like to have 2-3 inches. If a tank has been empty for a while do I have to worry about it being contaminated with any sickness or parasites? I will put my filter from my 10 gallon tank into this one to get the bacteria boost as well as a cup or 2 of gravel from already established tank. Do you guys think I should put in some of the Bacteria Supplement just to be on the safe side? Also would like a suggestion on a good heater. Also as far as what fish I would like to put in it do you guys think these would be ok and what else would you guys suggest that are commonly found at most LFS's. I like small colorful fish that are active. I am so excited I have been waiting a long time to have a big tank again. I had one when I was married to my very abusive ex but when I finally got the nerve to leave him to get even he got rid of my tank (that I paid $600.00 for) and fish before I could go get it. :evil:

5-6 Neon Dwarf Gourami ( I saw these at petsmart and really want these so if they will not work with 
the Neons please suggestion some they will be ok with)
10 Neon Tetra
3 Cory Cats
2 Oto
1 Mystery Snail
I will also put my fancy tail guppy babys in when they get big enough. I think there is about 6-8 of them they are so tiny and fast I can't get a good count of them right now.LOL


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

For a filter, I would recommend the Emperor 280 by marineland or an Eheim cannister filter.I preferr the Hang on the back Emperor filters cause I'm old fashioned I guess.For heater I would opt for the Theo submersible200watt heater.Or Visi-Therm200 watt.
Gravel at about one pound per gal will probably be enough. Be sure and rinse it well before using.
I too love the dwarf gouramis but they are just not of the same quality that they used to be and many are prone to viral and bacterial infections that can and do wipe out whole tanks of fish. I have long ago quit trying to keep them. The Pearl Gourami is much hardier and can live ten plus years with proper care. Bacterial supplement along with seed material from your other tank will help boost the maturing or (cycling)process considerably but I would still stock the tank slowly and maybe utilize one of your tenc gal tanks as quarantine tank. Good luck!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you 1077. I will see if I can find the items you suggest at the local LFS today on my lunch break. I also prefer the hang on the back filters.;-) I plan on starting with 2 or 3 fish to begin with which of the ones in my list do you think would be the best ones to begin with.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I really need to check my spelling a little,(alot) better. The cory's would be the ones I started with. After a couple weeks,I would then add the neons, they will be small and not too much of a load on the fairly new tank. I would purchase them all at once and after quarantine for ten days,add them to the tank at one time. I would hold off on the otocinclus (sorry, I missed them in previous post) for at least a couple months. These little fish eat algae almost exclusively and do poorly in new tanks for that reason. There simply isn't enough algae to support them. Some report that these fish will eat supplemental foods such as vegetables and algae wafers but many don't and slowly starve.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you I was leaning toward the Corys myself. You have been a great help. Are there any other fish you would suggest to add to my tank?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

How about some gold pristilla tetras,rummynose tetras,bloodfin tetras,Honey gourami is also said to be free from the suceptibility to viral and bacterial pathogens that affect their cousins,don't know how easy they are to be found. You might like to visit www.DrsFosterSmith com for more fish to consider as well as purchasing the equipment for your tank. Even with shipping cost's they are cheaper than most local fishstores and the large chainstores.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you again. I will look up pictures of the fish you listed and let you know what I decide. Petsmart has the filter on sale for $50.00 I am going to check around at a few more tomorrow as well as the web site you suggested thank you again for all your help.:-D


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

1077 said:


> I really need to check my spelling a little,(*alot*) better. [\quote]
> 
> I laughed a little when I saw that.
> Its a common mistake though, and cories are amazing fish, just have sand or very fine smooth gravel as a substrate.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes Corys have been a steady addition to all of my tanks for years now. Not only are they cute fish they do an awsome job of getting the leftover food.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

1077,
I really like the gold pristilla tetras, rummynose tetras, and the honey goranami the only one I have seen before in the LFS is the Honey Goranami. Thank you again for the suggestion.


----------

